# shooting into the sun...



## canon23 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Photogs,

Would it harm my camera body or the lens if I shoot toward the sun? If so, what type of filter protections can I get? Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## D.Sim (Apr 17, 2012)

If you're using liveview and or doing a long exposure, yes, it will harm your sensor eventually, no matter how many filters you put on.

Your eyes too, if you're using a long enough focal length and looking right through it. 

There are plenty of pictures available of the sun available, do a google search and you should see plenty. some stacked ND filters won't hurt though. Specialist filters would be even better. I still wouldnt look through the VF though....


----------



## squarebox (Apr 17, 2012)

Are you asking about the solar eclipse occurring next month?


----------



## Actionpix (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a heavy 400mm. I shoot as much as possible with the sun in my back. Before I had my lens, during stops between shots, rested on my shoulder. In this position the lens faces toward the sun. I stopped this routine after I melted away the inside of my camera that way. Be also carefull with storing your camera during brakes with the lens faced up. Yes the sun can harm your camera. (And not only the sensor.)


----------



## well_dunno (Apr 17, 2012)

After having seen what direct laser beam does to the sensor, I would not shoot towards the sun without any specialist filter...


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Apr 17, 2012)

canon23 said:


> Hi Photogs,
> 
> Would it harm my camera body or the lens if I shoot toward the sun? If so, what type of filter protections can I get? Please advise. Thanks!



It would help if you were more specific. Towards the sun won't hurt, but extended periods of the sun going down the barrel of your lens would be undesirable, especially if the sensor is exposed for long periods (live view). If your talking a quick snap shot, or happening to scan past the sun while panning, then no big deal.

Also the size of the sun, relative to the pictures, will change how long your camera can look into it. A wide angle lens isn't taking in as much heat/light with the sun in the corner as a telephoto pointed straight at it.

So, long project with sun as the subject....not a good idea without massive ND filter(s). Sun in the background of a snapshot, don't worry about it.


----------



## tron (Apr 17, 2012)

CanineCandidsByL said:


> canon23 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Photogs,
> ...



If you intend to shoot the sun (even during the partial or annular phase of the eclipse) the ND filters are not enough. They will lower the brightness but they will not prevent eye damage even blindness from UV and IR (assuming you will use the viewfinder). You can search for specialized baader filters (or similar) if you want to play safe.


----------



## canon23 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your input. 

No, I don't intend to shoot during any eclipses or specific pictures of the sun per say. 

But I'm just concerned when shooting pictures constantly with the sun as the background and sometimes the composition would require the sun to play a bigger part of the picture. I've heard that even this would harm the sensor/or lenses, but not sure. So hence, my question.


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't shoot photos of the sun, but my rule of thumb is that if I can't look into the sun, neither should my camera. So sunsets... no problem... the sun peaking behind the trees... ok... but definitely nothing outside of that.


----------



## TexPhoto (Apr 17, 2012)

I use welding glasses, and it''s never bothered my camera. Even shooting video.



Sun Country Flight SY789 by TexPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Aglet (Apr 17, 2012)

I've made plenty of shots with the sun fully in the frame and not a single problem.
But in these instances I definitely don't focus with live-view or use video as prolonged exposure with that much focused intensity will likely damage your sensor just like a magnifying glass will fry an ant. And these are also mostly done handheld so that the camera and lens are not left pointing at the sun while I'm not taking the shot.

A few milliseconds exposure for a normal shot should not be a problem - your mileage may vary.


----------



## distant.star (Apr 17, 2012)

A tip from the cheapskate dept.

If you're shooting the sun itself, eclipse for instance, you can use inexpensive welding glass over the lens instead of high-priced filters. 

For $5 I got a 4.5 by 5.25 inch piece of #14 welder's glass from a welding safety supply outfit. With the naked eye, you can hold it up to the sun and look directly at it as long as you like. It's big enough to cover the end of any lens I have, and it will take whatever length exposure I want. You just have to be careful to hold it still.

Also, I've used it to take pictures directly into powerful flashlights -- just for fun. Who knows what other kinds of fun you might have!

As for a disclaimer, this is my experience with #14 glass. It also comes in lighter versions, and I have no idea what kind of protection they would offer. The optics expert here is probably a good source on that if you have questions.


----------



## tron (Apr 17, 2012)

Baader film is cheap too. You can get it in A4 and either hold it or even better cut it and make a custom filter according to instructions they give.
It looks like aluminum foil.

Welder's glass is safe too. My only question is if there will be flare since it is ... glass.

Anyway both choices are safe and cheap.


----------

